# cambiar el audio de un peluche musical



## nirvana (Ago 9, 2007)

Nesesito ayuda sobre como puedo cambiar el audio de un peluche musical  (esos peluches que le apretas la mano y suenan), bueno cualquier respuesta haganmela saber, gracias de antemano.

PD: prefiero modificar el la targeta de audio del peluche a comprar otros chips ya que me saldria mas caro y seria un caso encontrar ese tipo de chips.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 10, 2007)

que yo sepa los chips que tienen los peluches musicales no hay en el mercado porque son pegados directamente en el impreso y sellados con una gota de pegamento...

Se trata de un único chip que hace casi de todo con referencia al audio digital...  una memoria digital...  un conversor digital - analogico y un oscilador...  lamentablemente la memoria donde se encuentra grabado el audio en el impreso es de solo lectura...  mejor dicho solo se puede grabar una sola vez y ya fue grabada en la fabrica.

Lo unico que te quedaria seria cambiar ese impreso por otro en donde incluyas todas esas funciones...  pero dudo que te quede tan chiquito...   seguro las mismas funciones las consigues en un impreso de unos 10 x 10 cm aprox...  demasiado grande para un peluche...  lamentablemente...

Pero existe la posibilidad de que tengas uno de esos pocos y caros peluches que salieron al mercado con memoria programable externa...  en ese caso si se podria cambiar...  tendrias que revisar el impreso... si tene un unico chip no sirve de nada.

Saludos.


----------



## nirvana (Ago 10, 2007)

muchas gracias x la información, pero me podria recomendar otra cosa q no sea nesesariamente esos chips, noc x ejemplo comprar algo paresido, q me recomiendan man lo nesesito dentro de 2 semanas aprox, lo cual me da "algo de tiempo", lo de menos es el tamaño(el peluche va a ser algo grande diria yo, pero eso no significa que le voy a poner un chip del tamaño de una piedra).

nesesito ideas q me aconsejan amigos?


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 1, 2007)

por que no le pones un mp3 ? 8) 
salu2


----------

